# Moose Muzzle Loader Madness



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Looking for a good Bull Moose on the Wasatch unit if any of you smoke pole hunters run into a shooter. Shoot me a Private Message and If I see any good bucks I will return the favor! Thanks


----------

